# The Primarchs - ??!!



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Just read this from BL website - there will be novella series called the Primarchs - anyone have any info on this? Dates? Numbers of copies? etc...


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, they were planning this just prior to BLL this year. From what I know there will be four books (not sure if they are seperate or combined into one book). They will each be concerning a different primarch: Ferrus Manus (Nick Kyme), The Lion (Gav Thorpe), Alpharius/Omegon (Rob Sanders) and I believe Fulgrim (not sure but this could be Graham Mcneill). Don't quote me on this as I could have misheard, or things could have changed. Its likely to be released mid next year.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

NIKT208 said:


> Yeah, they were planning this just prior to BLL this year. From what I know there will be four books (not sure if they are seperate or combined into one book). They will each be concerning a different primarch: Ferrus Manus (Nick Kyme), The Lion (Gav Thorpe), Alpharius/Omegon (Rob Sanders) and I believe Fulgrim (not sure but this could be Graham Mcneill). Don't quote me on this as I could have misheard, or things could have changed. Its likely to be released mid next year.


I know you. You're that guy.

And yeah, the stories you listed are going to be in an anthology called _The Primarchs_. Unless plans change, they're not separate.


----------



## empyrean (Mar 8, 2011)

And what about your novella, Aaron? I thought it wouldn't be limited and would be included in "The Primarchs" series/anthology. Apparently not...


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I know you. You're that guy.
> 
> And yeah, the stories you listed are going to be in an anthology called _The Primarchs_. Unless plans change, they're not separate.


Yup, your memory serves you well. Thanks for Sunday, was a pleasure to meet you and discuss your books. 

Is there any link between the four stories in _The Primarchs, _or is it being planned as four seperate stories at different stages of the crusade/heresy?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

empyrean said:


> And what about your novella, Aaron? I thought it wouldn't be limited and would be included in "The Primarchs" series/anthology. Apparently not...


Mine was always a limited edition one. (http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/horus-heresy-novellas/).

It would've been before Nick's one, but in classic Aaron-style, I missed the deadline by... Oh, about a year.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

NIKT208 said:


> Yup, your memory serves you well. Thanks for Sunday, was a pleasure to meet you and discuss your books.


Likewise. A pleasure, dude.



NIKT208 said:


> Is there any link between the four stories in _The Primarchs, _or is it being planned as four seperate stories at different stages of the crusade/heresy?


I'm not sure, to be honest. They're in the nebulous pre-planning stages, as far as I know. Early days and all that.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

so it's going to be an anthology and not "novellas" like the ones being released now...interesting


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

reading the blog on black library which nick kyme wrote he has stated it will be four primarchs which are vulkan, ferrus manus and mortarion. He also says he always gets the primarchs that die at istvaan to my knowlegde only ferrus manus died at istvaan unless you count fulgrim getting possessed...


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Not least of which is my Ferrus Manus novella (title tbc right now) for The Primarchs. Not heard about this collection yet? Shame on you – call yourself a fan . It’s an anthology of four novellas, each of which feature a primarch and are set during various points of the Horus Heresy era (including Great Crusade). 

For some reason, I keep getting the guys who were slaughtered at Isstvan V but hey-ho. Ferrus Manus (and Mortarion, as it happens)


The above is copy and pasted from the blog


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

constantin_valdor said:


> reading the blog on black library which nick kyme wrote he has stated it will be four primarchs which are vulkan, ferrus manus and mortarion. He also says he always gets the primarchs that die at istvaan to my knowlegde only ferrus manus died at istvaan unless you count fulgrim getting possessed...


He said nothing about getting Primarchs who died at Istvaan, he said he gets 'the guys who were slaughtered', by which he means Legions.


----------



## empyrean (Mar 8, 2011)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Mine was always a limited edition one.


Aah, thanks for the clarification! So I have to save some money to be able to afford it :laugh:


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Sacred Feth said:


> He said nothing about getting Primarchs who died at Istvaan, he said he gets 'the guys who were slaughtered', by which he means Legions.


Ok my bad for reading far to quickly i personally blame me being slighty special in the head:laugh:


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

so will it be one book or four little books?


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

Chaosveteran said:


> so will it be one book or four little books?


Four novella-lenght stories in one book. Looks like we're finally getting four HH books (thinking actual release dates here) in one year to counter the fact that we only got two in 2009. This is of course assuming that James Swallow's Blood Angels book will actually be released in 2012.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am so wet for primarch novellas.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

raider1987 said:


> I am so wet for primarch novellas.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

constantin_valdor said:


> reading the blog on black library which nick kyme wrote he has stated it will be four primarchs which are vulkan, ferrus manus and mortarion.


The blog entry refers to Promethean Sun.



constantin_valdor said:


> He also says he always gets the primarchs that die at istvaan to my knowlegde only ferrus manus died at istvaan unless you count fulgrim getting possessed...


This is a reference to Promethean Sun (specifically Vulkan) and the Ferrus Manus novella in the to-be-released anthology.

Interestingly, there has been a lot of speculation about what happened to Vulkan at Isstvan V and I like to think (perhaps wrongly) that it will be handled so that his fate is less than clear (maybe first person POV narrative).


----------

